# Naming Deer?



## ladybowhunter68 (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, so my fiance finds it strange that I name the deer I see in the woods. I pretty much hunted one place for the rut so I became really familiar with a few of the bucks. 

Do any of you name the bucks you see in the woods or am I just weird? 

I was lucky enough to get some good photos of the bucks I didn't want to take this year OR were out of bow range!! :angry: I'll introduce you to my group of buck friends. lol :smile:

The 1st one is Fred (350 yds out, fiance thinks he would have scored quite well), the 2nd one is Big Guy (beautiful deer out at around 70 yds), 3rd is Mr. Steve (350 yds out, he's a 10pt but looks smaller because of how far he is).


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice bucks!!! They all look like shooters to me!
Yea, I name all the bucks I see... easier to reference them that way throughout the year(s) IMO. For example, instead of calling a buck "the one with 7 points and long brow tines", we call it 7up.


----------



## ladybowhunter68 (Jan 12, 2010)

z28melissa said:


> Nice bucks!!! They all look like shooters to me!
> Yea, I name all the bucks I see... easier to reference them that way throughout the year(s) IMO. For example, instead of calling a buck "the one with 7 points and long brow tines", we call it 7up.


I like that, 7up.  My fiance missed a really really nice 8pt post rut this year and he was so upset. He just kept saying d**mnit...so his name became d**mnit!  I have several other deer I have named and have pictures of but are smaller. My favorite buck to watch is Carlos "deer of love". Almost every venture out in the tree for about a month Carlos would come trottin into the grass field with at least 2-3 does. He's certainly a ladies man! hehe 

Naming the bucks and watchin the small ones keeps my mind busy.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Haha we do. Not quite as creative as yours-ghost daddy, crooked brow, and split brow are a couple I can think of right now.


----------



## Artemis1979 (Jan 1, 2010)

I named every deer my boyfriend took down this season. He thinks I'm wierd, but that's me! Can't wait to name my own!!!!


----------



## ladybowhunter68 (Jan 12, 2010)

Artemis1979 said:


> I named every deer my boyfriend took down this season. He thinks I'm wierd, but that's me! Can't wait to name my own!!!!


I DO TOO!!  Mine were named Wilma and Sanchez. My fiance's buck from 3 years ago is Chester and his one from 06 is George. I also name his sisters and Mom's deer too.  His sister has Clyde and Timmy. 

It might be weird but it entertains me


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_Yep, my husband and I do too! Matter of a fact the beautiful 10pt that my 15yr old son got on youth gun weekend this year is the one I couldn't get close enough to bow hunt last year and I had named him bullwinkle...._


----------



## Phoenixhuntress (Jan 15, 2010)

I name my deer as well! I think it's great.. I love to see them growing through all the trail cam pics I have..


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

*Me too...*

I saw this deer for the 1st time the night before I shot him. Called him
"Tall Boy" I never thought I would see him again, let alone shoot him.


----------



## cbprincess (Apr 2, 2009)

I name the ones I shoot. Rudy (as in Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer) is on the wall and I also shot his girlfriend Clairese ('member? Rudolph had a girlfriend) that year as well. And then there is Cupid, who was feeling quite romantic toward a doe in heat scent -- Code Blue I believe -- and he was code blue when I was finished.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I was after a buck a few years ago that I would see every weekend. Never got him. Got a 55 yd shot at him but missed. I had several close calls with him but could never close the distance. It was very frustrating. I named him PIMA...........PAIN IN MY *****!


----------

